# Turkeys



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2015)

My neighborhood flock here in Central Florida...

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## natureman (Nov 30, 2015)

One of my favorite birds.  Used to have 4 wild ones that got used to me and would follow me around the yard.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2015)

natureman said:


> One of my favorite birds.  Used to have 4 wild ones that got used to me and would follow me around the yard.



It amazes me how they can adapt to their environment. These birds basically live in wood lots and have even roosted in the live oaks in my yard. There were more of them after this years hatch, but either the local poaching squad got a couple or some neighborhood cats.

I'm gonna try and hide out closer to them in this retention pond and get some better photos.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty captures!  Do the Toms get close too?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Glenn said:


> It amazes me how they can adapt to their environment. These birds basically live in wood lots and have even roosted in the live oaks in my yard. There were more of them after this years hatch, but either the local poaching squad got a couple or some neighborhood cats.
> 
> I'm gonna try and hide out closer to them in this retention pond and get some better photos.



We have a flock that cross our property regularly, in the summer months they will come by our chicken house, presumably for the scratch,,,, the dnr reintroduced them up here years ago and they have really taken off, I only wish they would try to reintroduce pheasants, I did see a few males this year, but they could have been farm raised though,,,, nice pics,,,,


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Pretty captures!  Do the Toms get close too?



They are young and are not too scared of you, but I'm sure that will change come spring.

If there are any left by then...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2015)

Cmp1 said:


> We have a flock that cross our property regularly, in the summer months they will come by our chicken house, presumably for the scratch,,,, the dir reintroduced them up here years ago and they have really taken off, I only wish they would try to reintroduce pheasants, I did see a few males this year, but they could have been farm raised though,,,, nice pics,,,,




I live less than a couple miles from a State Forest and these birds along with a few deer use some wood corridors to get into the neighborhood. I'm really surprise they have stayed around as long as they have. But I'm sure someone is throwing out some corn for them.

No big toms in the group though...just young jakes and hens.


----------

